# Do I tell my husband?



## flychick767 (Sep 26, 2007)

My husband and I switched cars today and he just called me to tell me someone hit my car in the parking lot at work. He said my front right bumper was scraped and dented. No one left a note or anything, but if it is what I think it is, I did it a few days ago and just never told him. I know when I get home tonight he will want me to see it. Should I tell him I did it or just let him think some "jerk" did it. It really does not bother me which is why I never said anything. To be honest, I really just forgot about it.


----------



## xkarinax (Sep 26, 2007)

Just let him think some jerk did it. It's your problem anyway seeing as it's your car. So if you're ok with it being there and you don't feel that a fuss needs to be made, leave it and don't mention it.


----------



## kellianne76 (Sep 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *xkarinax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just let him think some jerk did it. It's your problem anyway seeing as it's your car. So if you're ok with it being there and you don't feel that a fuss needs to be made, leave it and don't mention it. I agree.


----------



## KellyB (Sep 26, 2007)

Personally I can understand why you might want to just let him think someone else did it but...........You probably should go ahead and tell him.


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 26, 2007)

Well i would probably tell him because I would feel guilty but if you dont care then dont say anything. Like someone else said its your car.


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 26, 2007)

Hahaha....I did this once. I crunched into a pole. I was too afraid to admit my stupidity to my then BF so I lied and said it was a Hit and Run. It was believable because my car was parked in a mall lot.

If you guys have a strong relationship....tell him the truth. I don't believe in lies...even if they are tiny. I should have told the Ex, but he wasn't worth knowing the truth anyway. Plus it was a BIG sign that I was afraid of him.


----------



## Estrelinha (Sep 26, 2007)

I'd tell him the truth. He _is_ your husband...


----------



## charish (Sep 27, 2007)

i would tell him what happened, that way you're guilt free.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Sep 27, 2007)

just tell him, if he finds out later, he may feel you lied and that'll open a whole other can of worms. it'll be better to deal with it now like an adult


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Sep 27, 2007)

Well tell him just that! Tell your husband that you forgot all about that day that you scraped up the car. No big deal.


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 27, 2007)

If this were me in your situation I know Wes would just kill himself laughing at me and just call me a dummy or something (playfully of course



).

I'd have a big problem if he got upset with me, that's for sure! Neither of us believe there should be any "bosses" in a marriage or relationship, so it really wouldn't be an issue for us at all!

I don't advocate lying at all, but maybe ask yourself why you feel the need to even consider it?


----------



## Marisol (Sep 27, 2007)

I would tell him but that is just me.


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 27, 2007)

Honesty is very important in any relationship. So please be honest with your husband.


----------



## kisska3000 (Sep 27, 2007)

i would tell him but thats me and i know my husband and i know it would be worse if i lied to him because he doesn't like when people lie to him but thats my opinion


----------



## fawp (Sep 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If this were me in your situation I know Wes would just kill himself laughing at me and just call me a dummy or something (playfully of course



). 
I'd have a big problem if he got upset with me, that's for sure! Neither of us believe there should be any "bosses" in a marriage or relationship, so it really wouldn't be an issue for us at all!

I don't advocate lying at all, but maybe ask yourself why you feel the need to even consider it?

I agree. If this happened to me, my husband would find it hilarious.


----------



## Saje (Sep 27, 2007)

As much as I would love to get a chance to get away like that if I was in your shoes (with the bf being a total car freak and knowing I would get "scolded" for fudgin my car...) I always still tell.

I mean I know he'd be pissed, I know I'd get scolded, but after all of that, in the end, I know he does it because he cares, and I know I told him because I care.


----------



## luxotika (Sep 27, 2007)

Honesty is the best policy!


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 27, 2007)

eh... some jerk to avoid all hell breaking loose?


----------



## Anthea (Sep 27, 2007)

I would tell him, you just admitted it to the whole world, you never know who is reading this and will put 2 and 2 together.

Apart from that its just best to be honest in a relationship.


----------



## pla4u (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh I think you should just tell him...


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 27, 2007)

If you want trust to prevail in your marriage, I suggest you tell him.


----------



## flychick767 (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone. When I got home I looked at it and it was my dent. I told him no one had hit me and that I did it and just forgot about it. He was concerned about damage to the other car. I told him don't worry about the other car since it was my mom's car I had hit when visiting her. We ended up just laughing about it. He thinks I must be the worse driver.


----------



## innesimages (Sep 27, 2007)

Say nothing ! He will be worried he was driving at the time - let him sweat


----------



## WhitneyF (Sep 27, 2007)

I think you should tell him. It's unneccesary to be dishonest about something that simple. Save the lies for when you have to explain your way out of spending hundreds of dollars on makeup, or something important like that. lol...


----------



## mandy_ (Sep 27, 2007)

I would probably tell him the truth.


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 27, 2007)

you see telling the truth is the best way I'm glad everything is o.k now!


----------



## Saje (Sep 27, 2007)

See if it was your mom's car that you hit and you lied about it .. you would have had to ask your mom to lie too! And if you didnt tell her and she told him - then you would have been caught lying!

Oh what a tangled web we weave!

Glad it worked out with the truth!


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 27, 2007)

Glad you decided not to lie


----------



## pinkbundles (Sep 27, 2007)

I guess it depends on how your husband would react to it. I know mine has been understanding of all the dents/scratches that I somehow got on the car. But others may get real pissed off and in that case, it's better he think some jerk did it.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Sep 27, 2007)

I would just go ahead and tell him. Its a good possibility that he'l find out sooner or later.


----------



## CandyApple (Sep 27, 2007)

Honesty is the best policy!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Sep 28, 2007)

Tell him--


----------



## marshall1704 (Sep 28, 2007)

I agree with everyone else. Tell him!!


----------

